# Oct 4-5day backpacking trip: recommendations?



## vnordqui (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm planning a 4-5 day backpacking trip for 3 experienced backpackers somewhere here in the northeast for the first weekend of october. I'd like somewhere remote, with few crowds as possible. 

I will be driving from Philadelphia, so Maine gets too far north, but I'm up for any suggestions south of there. Adirondacks? 

A loop would be ideal (35-45 miles) as we'll only have one car. We'd like to see fall foliage, and would rather not be in snow (though we're aware it could happen at anytime)

I'd love some input!

thanks,

val


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 22, 2005)

That's too early in Oct to see some fall foliage...

The Whites have some good loops - Pemigawasset loop (~32-37 miles), loop around the presidentials and do that in 3-6 days depending on what you attach to it (like adding Isolation)-that could be around 50 miles.

Adirondacks high peaks region is very loopable, but I'd need a map to give you a good 3-4 day one...

Do you have any preference of location (Whites, Adirondacks, Greens) and already have maps of any of these areas?

VT is nice but there aren't too many places where you'd find 3-4 day loops.


Doug


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 22, 2005)

While snow is possible, you should not see feet of it.  Lower peaks are better choices for color than higher peaks as the higher forest tends to be fir/Spruce & birch leaving green & yellow with red, orange & more further down the valleys.

For non-crowds, I'd look at area's of the ADK's not in the High Peaks (Central & Eastern)  & the Catskills.  You'd want a map to put them together & I'm not sure how many loops you will find, I can think of a couple (I think therefore, I do not want to say " Start here... & go here day 1,... day 2...)

Many of these in NH, there are variations of the popular Pemi loop that would avoid more people than the standard loop. Others exist in the Whites too.  Catskills probably have shortest drive for you but since a little lower & south, color will not be at peak but should have some.

Whites good, put to miss crowds & traffic avoid Worcester during peak times, 495/93/3 interchanges.  I'd probably go up I-91 for the Whites & then cut over. 

If I was going/planning & distance to trailheads were not an issue I'd look at Northern area of Whites, Sandwich Wilderness or the other 1/2 of the Pemi, not the standard loop.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 22, 2005)

Last year, the foliage in VT was peaking the first to second weekends in the mid-state (Camel's Hump) region.

Truly, my best recommendation would be 3-4 days on the Long Trail up there. Unfortunately, it's not the loop that you need. In fact, I'm not sure a loop is going to be available in VT.

In the ADK's you have a lot of loop options out of Heart Lake, or possibly Upper Works as well. I don't know the area that well.


----------



## noreaster (Aug 22, 2005)

My favorite in the east.  Start at  Adirondak Loj at Heart Lake,  Adirondack Loj Road, Lake Placid, NY.  First day hike in 7 miles to Marcy Dam and then on up past Avalanche Lake.  After Avalanche Lake and before Lake Colden there is a nice camping spot on the left.   Camp there first night.  Hang food HIGH between two trees and/or get light weight bear proof containers from EMS.   You will see black bear! Just don't keep any food in your tent.  Next day do a day hike up Alogonquin  Mountain (2nd highest Mtn).  Third day push forward on up toward Mt Marcy past Lake Colden.  From there you will figure it out.  

If you get to Adk Loj late in the day you should be able to hike into Marcy Dam and camp their the first night.  Just make sure you see Avalanche lake.  Best part of the entire trip. 

Note buy a good water filter system.  

Do some google searches for Marcy Dam, Avalanche Lake, Lake Colden, Adk loj at heart lake.  

Get the book Adirondack Trails  High Peaks Region .


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 22, 2005)

Also - be aware of Adirondack hiking/camping regulations. You cannot camp above 3500', camp at designated sites, and I believe bear canisters are actually mandatory.

The above-mentioned book is pretty much necessary reading, and is of very high quality (except they don't include any elevation or time information). It will also confirm or deny my rightness or wrongness.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 23, 2005)

And in fact the regulation making bear canisters mandatory in Adirondack wilderness areas was just adopted. You can read the regulation here.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 23, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> And in fact the regulation making bear canisters mandatory in Adirondack wilderness areas was just adopted. You can read the regulation here.


Wow, good to know since I might be heading out there in Oct. Thanks Michael!

Doug


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 23, 2005)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> That's too early in Oct to see some fall foliage...



Depends on where you are...parts of N NE are already past by then.



> The Whites have some good loops - Pemigawasset loop (~32-37 miles), loop around the presidentials and do that in 3-6 days depending on what you attach to it (like adding Isolation)-that could be around 50 miles.
> 
> Adirondacks high peaks region is very loopable, but I'd need a map to give you a good 3-4 day one...
> 
> ...



Yep, a lot of good options...


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 23, 2005)

While I would agree the ADK loop noreaster posted is among the best in the HP area, you'll see people, probably as many as you'd you in Hartford on a weekend afternoon.  (for a city it's quite deserted)  

More loops in the High Peaks than other areas of NY & scenery that can only be rivaled by BSP & some of the Whites, if you are Marcy from the ADK Loj side, it has plenty of people, more than it sounded to me that you wanted


----------



## noreaster (Aug 23, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> And in fact the regulation making bear canisters mandatory in Adirondack wilderness areas was just adopted. You can read the regulation here.


 Thanks MichaelJ.  I was also thinking of spending two nights up in High Peak region in September.  Excellent up to date information. 

BTW always good to bring a cheap light weight set of crampons.  It has been known to cover the above tree line rock face peaks with ice and stranding people up there in late fall.   

As for the crowds, its been awhile since I have been up there but I got to believe the cold nights of mid October is not a popular time.    

As for fall foliage in mid October its hit or miss.  You never know.  I have hit the fall folliage at a perfect time in mid October in the Adirndacks High Peaks before.  So it is possible.


----------

